# What gibson is this ? Nameless ghoul - Ghost B.C. gear



## Valnob (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

I'm not sure if I should post here but I wonder what gibson they use on stage because it looks like a firebird but i'm pretty sure it's not.


----------



## wiretap (Feb 22, 2013)

It's an RD.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 22, 2013)

Gibson RD.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibson_RD


----------



## Valnob (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 22, 2013)

Hold on... what the heck is that band wearing ?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who sees racism in this thread?! D:
Just kidding. but maybe not.

It kind of reminds me of a firebird, explorer and les paul having a baby ;D


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 22, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Am I the only one who sees racism in this thread?! D:
> Just kidding. but maybe not.
> 
> It kind of reminds me of a firebird, explorer and les paul having a baby ;D


 nope i see it too, i think.


----------



## Zado (Feb 22, 2013)

+1 on the racist think


----------



## 3074326 (Feb 22, 2013)

Why do you guys think this is racist? They aren't wearing KKK robes.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 22, 2013)

HOORAY FOR STEREOTYPES!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread is not helping my RD GAS.


----------



## Antares88 (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha.. those costumes. Uber cool


----------



## Imbrium998 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ghost has a great album, and totally cool live show. The monks outfits make it happen. Check them out.


----------



## the fuhrer (Feb 22, 2013)

Racist samurai nuns!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 22, 2013)

They're not racist. Some of that one guy's favorite guitars are black!


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 22, 2013)

3074326 said:


> Why do you guys think this is racist? They aren't wearing KKK robes.



Because people are really stupid nowadays. They are clearly wearing a clergyman's robe, with an inverted crucifix. The mask comes from what priests you to wear during the Black Death (bubonic plague), as a primitive gas mask. It means their mocking Christianity, not preaching "White Power."


----------



## JPMike (Feb 22, 2013)

But really what's their music like?


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 22, 2013)

JPMike said:


> But really what's their music like?





ugh i love those RD's, i played one a week ago and i want one so bad...


----------



## Miek (Feb 22, 2013)

Ghost owns and thinking they're dressed like the KKK is pretty fucking funny, especially when their singer dresses like the Nega Pope


----------



## gunch (Feb 22, 2013)

They're dressed like priests not klansmen


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep, Gibson RD Artist.

Don't think they ever came in white, must be a custom finish.


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 25, 2013)

Ghost definitely rules, their live shows are insane!

I'm very intrigued as to who the band members are, I'm assuming it's still a secret?


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> Ghost definitely rules, their live shows are insane!
> 
> I'm very intrigued as to who the band members are, I'm assuming it's still a secret?



Ghost Frontman

But it hasn't been confirmed by the band.


----------



## epsylon (Feb 25, 2013)

I saw Shining (SWE) at Hellfest last year. During the soundcheck, the bassist played the opening riff of "Con Clavi Con Dio" (I'm 99% confident of that). Ghost are swedish so this would be consistent with the nationality.

Also, check out their hilarious 70's style music video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyQZ13jobIY

Those camera angles are pure gold.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 25, 2013)

Saw them live when they were still wearing the black costumes and damn they were creepy. Not a fan of those white clothes, especially that weird mask.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 25, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> Because people are really stupid nowadays. They are clearly wearing a clergyman's robe, with an inverted crucifix. The mask comes from what priests you to wear during the Black Death (bubonic plague), as a primitive gas mask. It means their mocking Christianity, not preaching "White Power."



Damn dude, didn't you know that any white hood you can wear makes you a Klansman? 

hahaha


----------



## Valnob (Feb 25, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Damn dude, didn't you know that any white hood you can wear makes you a Klansman?
> 
> hahaha



Yeah now the characters in Assassin's creed are part of the kkk too... 

At the beginning I asked what was the guitar and now it's either "the band is grea"t or "they are racist". A bit out of subject.  I think someone should start a thread about them in the General Music Discussion.


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 25, 2013)

I dig Ghosts music but have never seen a pic or video. Never knew they were into the whole costume thing but its kinda cool!!

Cool guitar too!


----------



## Valnob (Feb 25, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> I dig Ghosts music but have never seen a pic or video. Never knew they were into the whole costume thing but its kinda cool!!
> 
> Cool guitar too!



I did the exact opposite ! I saw pics of them and i was super interested in their costumes. Then I started to listen to them and was really surprised by their sound. I thought it would be some cliché brutal satanic whatsoever metal but it revealed to be uber cool !


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 25, 2013)

these guys rule so hard


----------

